
Handy reference: All the submissions about the “killer robot” - ColinWright
Just out of interest I ran a quick extraction to find all the recent submissions about the police using a robot to use a bomb to kill a suspect.<p>Result is in the comments.
======
ColinWright
And another article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12065556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12065556)

    
    
        Using a Bomb Robot to Kill a Suspect Is an
            Unprecedented Shift in Policing (vice.com)
        1 point by samsolomon

------
ColinWright
And again:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067470)

    
    
        In an Apparent First, Police Used a Robot
            to Kill (npr.org)
        2 points by nxzero

------
ColinWright
And another:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12065993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12065993)

    
    
        Police used a robot to kill (cnn.com)
        1 point by jbeard4

------
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12055492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12055492)

    
    
        Dallas Police Used Robot with Bomb to Kill
            Ambush Suspect: Mayor ( nbcnews.com ) 
        64 points by uptown 1 day ago | 110 comments 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12057295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12057295)

    
    
        The Dallas Shooting and the Advent of Killer
            Police Robots ( theatlantic.com ) 
        3 points by drewvolpe 1 day ago 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12057421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12057421)

    
    
        Are Police Allowed to Robot-Bomb Suspects?
            ( usnews.com ) 
        27 points by eplanit 1 day ago | 14 comments 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12057820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12057820)

    
    
        Bomb disposal robot used to kill suspected
            Dallas assassin ( theverge.com ) 
        18 points by bko 1 day ago | 1 comment 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12057839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12057839)

    
    
        The Era of Lethal Police Robots Has Arrived
            ( defenseone.com ) 
        19 points by rbc 1 day ago | 8 comments 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12058221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12058221)

    
    
        Dallas Police Use EOD Robot to Kill Sniper
            ( funker530.com ) 
        5 points by scotty79 1 day ago 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12058823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12058823)

    
    
        [dupe] When police use robots to kill people
            ( bloomberg.com ) 
        26 points by anigbrowl 1 day ago | 36 comments 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12060388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12060388)

    
    
        Dallas Shooting Suspect Killed by Bomb Robot
            ( snopes.com ) 
        2 points by indlebe 1 day ago 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12060565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12060565)

    
    
        Robot used to kill armed suspect Micah Johnson
            deployed to kill for first time
            ( telegraph.co.uk ) 
        1 point by neverminder 1 day ago 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12060745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12060745)

    
    
        Killer robot used by Dallas police opens ethical
            debate ( phys.org ) 
        2 points by urumcsi 23 hours ago 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12061261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12061261)

    
    
        Robot's role in killing Dallas shooter is a first
            ( cnn.com ) 
        66 points by acjohnson55 18 hours ago | 97 comments 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12061415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12061415)

    
    
        ‘Bomb Robot’ Takes Down Dallas Gunman, but Raises
            Enforcement Questions ( nytimes.com ) 
        3 points by aaronharnly 17 hours ago 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12062688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12062688)

    
    
        The Legal and Ethical Ramifications of Letting
            Police Kill Suspects with Robots ( vice.com ) 
        1 point by confounded 13 hours ago 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12063125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12063125)

    
    
        Why a Killer Robot Was Likely the Only Option
            for Dallas Police ( wired.com ) 
        1 point by edward 12 hours ago 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12063415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12063415)

    
    
        Legal Experts Raise Alarm Over Shocking Use of
            'Killer Robot' in Dallas ( commondreams.org ) 
        2 points by rbanffy 11 hours ago 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12064919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12064919)

    
    
        Dallas Police used robot to kill a person
            ( washingtonpost.com ) 
        1 point by alanfranzoni 20 minutes ago

